# Wife left with kids 12 days ago



## jasoneli2000 (Jun 3, 2009)

My wife of 5 years left 12 days ago to go home to get some space and time away. She said she was coming home but didnt know when, she also took the kids. We have never faught over the years. the only problems we have ever had is that she gets homesick. Her family lives 5 states away from us, close to 700 miles. I have tried to talk with her but she keeps saying she just needs some space and that she is taking this day by day. 

We havent spoken in over 36 hours, thats the longest we have gone since she left. I really think the only way i can get her home is to leave her alone but i just dont want her to think of me as out of sight out of mind. 

I miss her and my kids terribly. If i knew when they were coming home or if they were coming home, i would feel so much better. 

Does anyone out there have any encouraging words of wisdom for me? I am dying without them and really dont know what to do. She had dropped little hints that she is coming home to family and friends out there but she hasnt said when.


----------



## jasoneli2000 (Jun 3, 2009)

Being homesick is her only problem. She goes out there about every 4 months and we usually go for a week during the Holidays. I have suggested to her that we start going more often, I even told her that i have realized that she gave her life to become part of mine and that I was so busy making her apart of my life that I didnt consider becoming a part of hers. I told her the other night that we should use this summer to rebuild that part of her life and that I would like to be a part of that life and so will the kids. We have not spoken with a counselor, I brought it up once and she didnt like that idea. She is very shy and yes, she is young 26. She keeps asking for some space and i really havent given it to her since she has been there. The last 36 hours is the only away time we have really had.


----------



## preso (May 1, 2009)

If you still believe being homesick is her only problem...

hmmm. well.... thats it right there. You seem to not be in tune with her emotional needs.


----------

